# New batch set today



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

12 eggs set today from my rir langshan mix rooster. Hatch date around april 6-10

All these are already spoken for .I'm not keeping any of them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You go,Girl!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ack!!! Lots of chicks!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Total in is 14. If all girls they already have a home with the woman who gave me mork,as she wanted some of his babies. The boys will go to the woman who always takes my roosters. I am not keeping any of them as I'm keeping the 4 breda chicks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wtf I candled on day 4 and only 1 is growing out of 14... how is that possible... I just put in 11 more eggs , saturday I'll candle the 3/19 eggs and see if any more are growing. I figure by day 8 I should have more then 1 growing. Any eggs not growing by Sunday from the 3/19 batch go in the garbage, then the eggs I set today I'll candle next week at day 7 and see if any are growing, if not I toss the duds. I've never had this bad fertility with my last 2 roos.. it's either Mork has too many hens (29)and he can't breed to all of them or his fertility sucks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mork has 29 hens? That's quite a job for one rooster.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep 29.. if he wasn't an ass and tried to kill my Breda roo they coukd have shared the hens... but noooooo. So now he is alone with 29 hens... I am pretty sure the 4 breda chicks are all boys, so I will probably take the 4 breda hens and move them out of Mork coop and put them back in the red coop with the Breda roo I decide to keep, then he will have 25 hens lol.. or give the new Breda roo a few other hens like my ees


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to either have to sell a bunch or move them to the other coop, which I really don't want to do as the other coop is for the bredas.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Why not put up another coop and pen and keep 'em all?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't have the funds to build another coop. I have the kennel fencing left over from the other 2 pens, but no money for wood to build a coop. I gotta win one in a contest or have someone give me a free coop lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I see posts on Craig's list quite often where someone will give you a coop/outbuilding if you come and get it.Have you thought about that?May not be what you want but it might be what you need....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes I've seen those, but I'm not driving 3hrs to get it lol, our trailer wouldn't survive a 6 hr round trip nor would my back. I'm looking on craigslist for something more local


----------



## texas75563 (Jan 17, 2014)

I would say way too many hens for 1 rooster. I wait until day 10 to candle, there is more development and easier to see. (That is just me. I'm not normal!) Good luck with your hatching!


----------

